# thermal screens



## donkey too (Jan 2, 2015)

may be handy for some people

3 Piece Sun Thermal Window Screen Cover Set With Suction Cup Fixings For Trucks And Large Motorhomes - Tooltime.co.uk


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 2, 2015)

I had a selection of stuff from tooltime. All shocking quality, and customer service even worse when I tried to get credits for some of it.

You pay's yer money...


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 2, 2015)

That was quite funny, not seen it in ages though. What was the guy over the fence called? You never saw him IIRC...


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 3, 2015)

putting the little sucker things through the insulation sheets holes, with the aid of fiercesomely tight key rings, took forever, and has now left me pretty well  nail-free on my right hand.....   obviously the designer of this little attachment device was a bloke who was not equipped with girlie nails..... 

we did have a lot of conversations about internal-vs-external window insulation sheets at Ribblehead this last week, and some of the guys were convinced external ones were better  (no internal condensation issues)  -  but I have decided to continue using my internal ones, for safety reasons.  If I were to be in a dangerous situation, at least I could drive off in a hurry with internal ones. However, listening to the wise Rog....  I am gonna make more use of towels on the dashboard overnight to soak up any condensation which accrues.  I suspect that single women feel more at risk than men in overnight isolated spots.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 3, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> putting the little sucker things through the insulation sheets holes, with the aid of fiercesomely tight key rings, took forever, and has now left me pretty well  nail-free on my right hand.....   obviously the designer of this little attachment device was a bloke who was not equipped with girlie nails.....
> 
> we did have a lot of conversations about internal-vs-external window insulation sheets at Ribblehead this last week, and some of the guys were convinced external ones were better  (no internal condensation issues)  -  but I have decided to continue using my internal ones, for safety reasons.  If I were to be in a dangerous situation, at least I could drive off in a hurry with internal ones. However, listening to the wise Rog....  I am gonna make more use of towels on the dashboard overnight to soak up any condensation which accrues.  I suspect that single women feel more at risk than men in overnight isolated spots.



You could do with a Swiss Army knife? and maybe a couple of these? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Portable-De...20281627&sr=8-7&keywords=window+moisture+trap I have used them for ages and can recommend them.
Have fun!


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 3, 2015)

as yet I have not had to drive away in an emergency  -  I hope I never do  -  but it is wise to have thought through what I might do if I had to  ... 

the swiss army thingie looks interesting..  I did get my mates to do a couple of sucker things each... so that cut down the wear and tear on my nails a wee bit.....


----------



## Penny13 (Jan 3, 2015)

I have taken ages to decide on external screens not being keen on storing wet things in my home ! But Toystory sold them to me and this is why, at the moment the condensation which is little will run down my dash and I won't be able to mend it when it eventually rots  but with external blinds no condensation no rotting  
Now to find the money to buy good ones !


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 3, 2015)

Penny13 said:


> I have taken ages to decide on external screens not being keen on storing wet things in my home ! But Toystory sold them to me and this is why, at the moment the condensation which is little will run down my dash and I won't be able to mend it when it eventually rots  but with external blinds no condensation no rotting
> Now to find the money to buy good ones !




The good ones are expensive but honestly Penny they are worth it.

Check out  Silver Screens here Untitled they have some bargins.


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 3, 2015)

*drying external screens*

so if I am out wilding for several weeks at a time...   how do I get the external screens dry after a night of rain  ?  my van is small, and surely if I store it wet, folded up, it will rot - and if I am drying it inside the van, how am I better off condensation-wise over if I was  using internal thermal screens ?


----------



## martinmartin (Jan 3, 2015)

*screens*

Van comfort near Sheffield sell polar screens,top quality.Mine are in constant use and do not rot.


----------



## Redmask09 (Jan 3, 2015)

sorry to but in this thread, 

looking for some thermals for the vw t4, am i best with internal ones or external ones ?

and where is best place to buy from ? 

many thanks 

Danny


----------



## martinmartin (Jan 3, 2015)

*screens*

£145 for a T4 at van comfort.My windscreen and side windows are large so had screens made to measure which cost £295.May be expensive but they are top quality.


----------



## Tbear (Jan 3, 2015)

Redmask09 said:


> sorry to but in this thread,
> 
> looking for some thermals for the vw t4, am i best with internal ones or external ones ?
> 
> ...



External are by far the best. I bought mine at the Peterborough show. They cost about £80 now. I also bought an internal one for about £6 or£7 that looks a lot like the ones in post 1. It has had more use than the external ones as its much quicker and simpler to use for 8 months of the year when condensation is not a serious problem. I'm thinking of getting a set of the tooltime ones for the rear van windows as I have never seen externals for the rear.

Richard


----------



## Touringtheworld (Jan 3, 2015)

... I had my doubts about external but eventually I bought one then didn't use it. 

Doris mentioned it was a waste of money etc etc etc which jolted me into using it - never looked back, it's the single most useful thing I have purchased for the MH. 

If it got damaged or anything I would immediately replace it. 

We have even stopped using the fixed internal blinds (might remove them). 

Hurry or no hurry this is by far the quickest solution by about a million light years.


----------



## martinmartin (Jan 3, 2015)

*screens*

I use my external polar screens 365 days a year as condensation can be a problem in summer,they also eliminate uv light from fading the interior.4 years on and still as new.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Jan 3, 2015)

As others have said the external ones, without a doubt are the best ....... and if you are wilding in a spot that you feel you might need to move off quickly .... you can put the external ones internally by reversing the part that goes over the cab doors and tuck it into the bottom of the windscreen, and holding it in place at the top with the sun visors down!! Now this doesn't cause condensation either ..... so why don't they make the internal screens of the same material as the external ones?????? If you need to move on quickly, and remove the screens you only have to open the cab doors very slightly to remove the screens!
 HTH from a single lady who sometimes wilds on her own!


----------



## Penny13 (Jan 3, 2015)

To dry them people put them in the shower wipe them off leave on table ect ect


----------



## Watoh (Jan 29, 2015)

Very useful thread.  Was debating (in ignorance) over internal vs external.

I'm off to the Alps, never used our old Hymer is very cold conditions before.  I'll certainly be getting some decent external covers/blinds.

Can anyone suggest a type or make, i'm having some difficulty figuring out what i should be buying.  Looking to stay warmer and reduce condensation.  (Not concerned about leaving in a hurry.. whoever is moving me on will have to wait for me to remove them  )

Budget is always limited with me, never much spare cash to throw around! 

Thanks for any help.

This is the hymer type in need screens for: B544 (1989)


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mine is Silver Screens. Works well, no idea if they do yours sorry - but they are a good make.


----------



## Watoh (Jan 29, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> Mine is Silver Screens. Works well, no idea if they do yours sorry - but they are a good make.



Just had the lady call me back from silver screens.  Quoted me £219 for one to fit my Hymer... wow pretty pricey.  Debating it... but its alot more than i thought id have to pay if i'm honest.  Might well be worth it.. can anyone else comment?


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 29, 2015)

Redmask09 said:


> sorry to but in this thread,
> 
> looking for some thermals for the vw t4, am i best with internal ones or external ones ?
> 
> ...


Try justkampers good quality and not as pricy as others they are VW specialists for campervan stuff.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 29, 2015)

Watoh said:


> Just had the lady call me back from silver screens.  Quoted me £219 for one to fit my Hymer... wow pretty pricey.  Debating it... but its alot more than i thought id have to pay if i'm honest.  Might well be worth it.. can anyone else comment?


Try tailormade just as good in quality but I think slightly cheaper.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 29, 2015)

Watoh said:


> Just had the lady call me back from silver screens.  Quoted me £219 for one to fit my Hymer... wow pretty pricey.  Debating it... but its alot more than i thought id have to pay if i'm honest.  Might well be worth it.. can anyone else comment?




I`ve had 2 off them now, 1 solid one and 1 with the drop down panel.   I still have and use both of them today and wouldn`t be without them.

The 1st one was bought in 2005 for the last van but fits the present van as well and the 2nd was bought in 2007.

They work just as good today as the day i bought them and apart from a little crazing on the silver material they are perfect.

Yes they are a little expensive but in my opinion they are worth it. 

If i buy another van and these don`t fit then i will buy another new one off them without hesitation.

Buying something cheap that doesn`t work properly is a false economy as far as i`m concerned.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 29, 2015)

I have had several for different vans over the years they are well worth the money. Best on market IMO

Alf 




Watoh said:


> Just had the lady call me back from silver screens.  Quoted me £219 for one to fit my Hymer... wow pretty pricey.  Debating it... but its alot more than i thought id have to pay if i'm honest.  Might well be worth it.. can anyone else comment?


----------



## fairytooth (Jan 29, 2015)

I can't remember if this has been posted before but as regards the condensation issue, I use one of these: Buy Kärcher WV50 Window Vacuum | John Lewis

I know they are pricey but they are brilliant for sucking up the moisture and leaving the screen perfectly clear. Oh, and they are great in the shower area too!


----------



## Robmac (Jan 29, 2015)

fairytooth said:


> I can't remember if this has been posted before but as regards the condensation issue, I use one of these: Buy Kärcher WV50 Window Vacuum | John Lewis
> 
> I know they are pricey but they are brilliant for sucking up the moisture and leaving the screen perfectly clear. Oh, and they are great in the shower area too!



Hi Graham, and welcome back. I've also got one and as you say they are brilliant, apart from, mine sprays the water from the vents on the side if at any sort of angle. Does yours, and if so, have you found a way round it?
At the moment, I just tend to wrap a cloth around it whilst in use, but not ideal.


----------



## fairytooth (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks Rob.  Try to operate in the vertical position if you can and empty the reservoir frequently.  Apparently you can get a pole attachment which helps reaching over the steering wheel, etc. but I haven't tried that.


----------



## Skar (Jan 29, 2015)

Watoh said:


> Just had the lady call me back from silver screens.  Quoted me £219 for one to fit my Hymer... wow pretty pricey.  Debating it... but its alot more than i thought id have to pay if i'm honest.  Might well be worth it.. can anyone else comment?



I made both internals and externals using this stuff Double Foil Double Bubble Aluminum Insulation Roll 1.2m x 5m Floor Loft Wall | eBay, I have used the external in minus 17 no worries, I tend to just use the internals though as I like to watch the sunset etc and cant be arsed to go out and put the externals on...


----------



## Watoh (Jan 29, 2015)

Skar said:


> I made both internals and externals using this stuff Double Foil Double Bubble Aluminum Insulation Roll 1.2m x 5m Floor Loft Wall | eBay, I have used the external in minus 17 no worries, I tend to just use the internals though as I like to watch the sunset etc and cant be arsed to go out and put the externals on...



Hmmm that sounds good, I do like to make stuff, especially if it saves me £150 or so! 

Any clever tricks you did to make these?  Would love to hear if you did something fancy or just threw it over the window! :cheers:


----------



## Skar (Jan 29, 2015)

Watoh said:


> Hmmm that sounds good, I do like to make stuff, especially if it saves me £150 or so!
> 
> Any clever tricks you did to make these?  Would love to hear if you did something fancy or just threw it over the window! :cheers:



I must admit that I did go over the top when I made the externals, but probably wouldn't do it the same way again! 

I made a section for the front window and seperate sections for the each side window, sealed all the edges with Gaffa tape and then attached awning cord (cant remember the proper name of it) along the top of each piece so it would go through the channels on the Hymer. I then screwed a couple of cleats into each side of the van and made two very long bungee cords to wrap around for extra grip. If I was doing it again I would just use one piece of insulation and not bother using the awning rails, it was overkill and made the job of putting them on too fiddly, the bungees were more than sufficient.

The internals I cut exactly to size (even shaping around the window sliders) and bought some quality brass fittings with suckers on which keep the internals very close to the glass, I get very little condensation from them.


----------



## Watoh (Jan 29, 2015)

Skar said:


> I must admit that I did go over the top when I made the externals, but probably wouldn't do it the same way again!
> 
> I made a section for the front window and seperate sections for the each side window, sealed all the edges with Gaffa tape and then attached awning cord (cant remember the proper name of it) along the top of each piece so it would go through the channels on the Hymer. I then screwed a couple of cleats into each side of the van and made two very long bungee cords to wrap around for extra grip. If I was doing it again I would just use one piece of insulation and not bother using the awning rails, it was overkill and made the job of putting them on too fiddly, the bungees were more than sufficient.
> 
> The internals I cut exactly to size (even shaping around the window sliders) and bought some quality brass fittings with suckers on which keep the internals very close to the glass, I get very little condensation from them.



Thanks, very helpful.

I spoke to silverscreens again, they are very helpful and nice folk.. I'm in debates with my bank account!


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 29, 2015)

Are you getting the one with the fold down ( or ) up front.

Alf




Watoh said:


> Thanks, very helpful.
> 
> I spoke to silverscreens again, they are very helpful and nice folk.. I'm in debates with my bank account!


----------



## hurricane (Jan 29, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> Try tailormade just as good in quality but I think slightly cheaper.



I have just bought a Taylor made external long silver screen, the one that covers the heater vents as well and used it for the first time at the St Andrews meet.
It was brilliant. No condensation and the cab area was roasty toasty in tempareatures of -5 outside. 
Costs a bit less than Silver Screen make and as good quality and is an excellent fit. 
It is costly but well worth the outlay and probably the best purchase for your MH.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 29, 2015)

A simple trick to stop the cold air blowing into the cab at night is to change the fresh air vent to re-circulation.

Just remember to change it back when setting off the following morning so it keeps the windscreen clear when driving.


----------



## Watoh (Jan 29, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> Are you getting the one with the fold down ( or ) up front.
> 
> Alf



Don't think there are any options for my old Hymer.. not fold down.



hurricane said:


> I have just bought a Taylor made external long silver screen, the one that covers the heater vents as well and used it for the first time at the St Andrews meet.
> It was brilliant. No condensation and the cab area was roasty toasty in tempareatures of -5 outside.
> Costs a bit less than Silver Screen make and as good quality and is an excellent fit.
> It is costly but well worth the outlay and probably the best purchase for your MH.



Just checked tailormade and they don't do one for my old girl.... 

Just wish i wasn't emptying my account of new tyres, snowchains, ski passes, child care and the rest... can't complain, can't wait to go skiing! :heart:

I'll probably get original ones from silverscreen, I trust your opinions that they are great.  Condensation is a nightmare in these old Hymers with no built in ventilation on the windows..


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 29, 2015)

A place called pleasure outlet do the universal external ones for 39.99 not brilliant but I had them and they vwere OK. Put in thermal windscreen protectors in the search bar


----------



## dippingatoe (Jan 29, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Hi Graham, and welcome back. I've also got one and as you say they are brilliant, apart from, mine sprays the water from the vents on the side if at any sort of angle. Does yours, and if so, have you found a way round it?
> At the moment, I just tend to wrap a cloth around it whilst in use, but not ideal.



Do the bottom of the window first then you can do the rest vertically.


----------



## slippers (Jan 29, 2015)

Silverscreens here, they are very good, excellent service and work perfectly, no condensation and warm as toast with webasto diesel purring. Off through France next week, forecast of -10 in the Massic Central and have no concerns of warmth, just being able to move:scooter:


----------



## GRWXJR (Jan 29, 2015)

I made my own internal silver screen window and skylight covers using the double-sided silver foil with bubblewrap filling insulation  stuff they sell in Wickes etc.

Doubled over for extra insulation, spray glued into a sandwich, trimmed to shape, then edges sealed with adhesive foil tape.

Suckers are good uns with screw in backs sourced off the net, and the mount holes they fit in were punched using an eyelet plier tool thing that also of course fits an eyelet to make the holes more tear resistant.  Sliding  door window and roof light use velcro instead of suckers for mounting.

Used for 2 years and going strong, and make a significant improvement to warmth and to keeping the inside dark to sleep in.

I dare say posh external stuff is more effective, but also more faff to fit (mine fold and store in a cubby overcab) and remove, and I'd  not use em when wilding and/or moving daily anyhow.

If I change mine, itll be for more of the same, Slightly bigger and better.  Very pleased with the performance.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 29, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> A place called pleasure outlet do the universal external ones for 39.99 not brilliant but I had them and they vwere OK. Put in thermal windscreen protectors in the search bar



Leisure Outlet NOT pleasure what the f.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 29, 2015)

swiftcamper said:


> Check ebay and MMM they do come up for sale secondhand ?
> Silverscreens are way ahead of taylormade in my opinion no contest



Your biast because Taylor made are made in the North.  :lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 30, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> Leisure Outlet NOT pleasure what the f.




so you say   !!!!!!!!


----------



## Watoh (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm convinced.. picking up the phone to silverscreens now to throw £219 and some silver paper!


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 1, 2015)

We decided not to bother with external screens for our A class Rapido, instead we have a Karcher window vac. On the few times when it has been really bad & we needed to be away quickly it took only a few minutes to suck the condensation off  the windscreen. I have seen a few other makes of window vacs around, although a bit pricey it is still much cheaper than a set of external screens.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 1, 2015)

When you look at older vans with extensive rusting around the windscreen I wonder how much of it was or is caused by windscreen condensation
Easily avoided with a good quality external insulated windscreen cover
Alf



Kontiki said:


> We decided not to bother with external screens for our A class Rapido, instead we have a Karcher window vac. On the few times when it has been really bad & we needed to be away quickly it took only a few minutes to suck the condensation off  the windscreen. I have seen a few other makes of window vacs around, although a bit pricey it is still much cheaper than a set of external screens.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 5, 2015)

Got to agree with the above.
Only used mine on 2 trips but the difference is amazing. No more clearing screen on a morning and helps with keeping the inside warmer into the bargain.


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm sure external screens are 'better' - it makes sense what has been said in the 'pro' external posts to me.

But... if (like many) you do 'Wild Camp' in the UK then an external screen isn't something I'd want to use.

I will (to cut early am light and maintain warmth) happily use my home-made internal silver screen jobs when parked up though.  They can be removed quickly either to take a peek if a noise or disturbance is heard, or (should the need ever arise) to move away promptly.

Horses for courses and all that - the inner stuff is a good compromise for me.  I don't suffer that badly with condensation either, I think part of that is that my screens fit quite snugly around the window edges to minimise heat leakage onto the glass to encourage condensation, possibly aided by the fact that we generally also run the curtains around as well.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 6, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Hi Graham, and welcome back. I've also got one and as you say they are brilliant, apart from, mine sprays the water from the vents on the side if at any sort of angle. Does yours, and if so, have you found a way round it?
> At the moment, I just tend to wrap a cloth around it whilst in use, but not ideal.


Mine does that as well Rob, I do the bottom of the screen first then hold it vertical for the rest, not sure if it does the motor much good having all that water going through it


----------

